# Teninx: Haven't seen you in a bit...how are you?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx:  Just checking up on you buddy.  How's the Mrs.?  Hope all is well with the two of you.  22 more days 'til you give her the beautiful chest for all of her marvelous jewelry; I hope she likes it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx hasn't been here since November 19. Was he going out of town for Thanksgiving or something? I miss him being here.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah...I thought he'd be back by now; I remember him saying he was going away.  Funny how you can miss someone you never actually met.  I love his sense of humor.  He is a sweet soul; very compassionate.  These boards do have a way of cheering a person up.  Many have a difficult time during the Holidays; this site is a perfect picker-upper.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have missed him too, wondered where he was. I love his sense of humor. It is ironic how we miss each other although we've never met. We Kindleholics have a bond.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to admit I have searched for him too.  I'm mostly a lurker, but love reading his posts!
Come Baack!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> We Kindleholics have a bond.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe this will bring him back...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, that oughta do it Leslie!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes! I'm alive and well; Mrs. Ten is alive and well. Having run my mouth so much for so long, I've simply run out of things to say. It's a holiday blessing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes! I'm alive and well; Mrs. Ten is alive and well. Having run my mouth so much for so long, I've simply run out of things to say. It's a holiday blessing!


It seems that folks around here consider it more like the Grinch making away with you and up the chimney.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww c'mon Jim...all the Whos down in Whoville are still singing


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Awww c'mon Jim...all the Whos down in Whoville are still singing


That's because they're roasting Robin. Listen closely--they're singing "Ding Dong, the Witch is Dead."


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes! I'm alive and well; Mrs. Ten is alive and well. Having run my mouth so much for so long, I've simply run out of things to say. It's a holiday blessing!


Hi Teninx and Mrs Ten,

So glad to finally hear from you! I am so happy both of you are well.
With your charm and good wit, running out of things to say would be impossible,
your laugh is contagious and so is your good naturedness.

I hope you are back to stay, if not - don't stay away too long, you are missed,

Happy Holidays right back at you and yours,

-sailor


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Teninx!!! Welcome back, you were missed!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Teninx and glad to hear you & Mrs. Teninx are doing well. You've been missed!

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Phew...I thought that Teninx may have lost his tinfoil hat *


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Chynared,  I sent it out to be reblocked. It's back now and thankfully you don't have to change your avatar tagline!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Chynared, I sent it out to be reblocked. It's back now and thankfully you don't have to change your avatar tagline!


*That is so good to know *


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome back buddy!!! Loveya


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

It's good to see you posting again Teninx. I've missed reading all your posts. They always bring a smile to my face.


----------

